# Planted Scape with path question



## pilla (Feb 14, 2007)

I am doing a rescape on my 120g discus tank. Used to be driftwood and rocks. Want to add few plants to the setup.

Will stay with the current white pool sand setup.
Was looking online and am planning to do something like this from the pic.

Question is how do i build the path? In the pic are those rocks that border the path? or is it driftwood? if they are rocks what kind of rocks?

What's the easiest way to build a path something like that from the pic?
Thanks


----------



## fish jihad (Mar 1, 2014)

Cant tell from the pic how they built it. But what you would need are large rocks with relatively smooth edges. Set the rocks together and use aquarium glue to make them stay together. Then use smaller rocks wherever there are gaps, glue those in place as well. 
If there are any gaps left over after that use substrate behind the rockwall to plug said gaps.
The larg rocks should only be 3 or 4 inches high, because the sand you place in front of it is gonna be just shy of that height. So thats one way.
There is another way where you stack a bunch of flat rocks on top of each other. No glue. Then hope the weight of the substrate doesnt push it over. Of course the sand should counter balance the substrate weight. 
Ive also seen people use flower bed edging from home depot.

Point is there are at least 3 ways that i have seen. There is no correct way. Whatever you can do to separate the two media is fine. Ive also seen people use plexi glass and trim it down, then use a heat gun to bend it in the shape you like. Take a while, but can work.

Good luck


----------



## pilla (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Fish.

Not sure if I can find that many flat rocks.
Flower bed edging sounds feasible. Checked on Homedepot.com but there are quite a few edgings. I am not sure which ones are tank safe. You are referring to rock and not plastic edging correct?
Would you mind giving the product link from homedepot?

Thanks again

BTW just to clarify.
Whole tank is pool sand. No other substrate. The reason I want to have a path is for looks only and not to separate the substrate.


----------



## fish jihad (Mar 1, 2014)

You can use the plastic or rock. I dont know if they are aquarium safe but people have used them for a while. Cant give you a link since i have never used the edging, nor been told which edging in particular was used. But logic dictates thick plastic should be ok.
If the edging is for looks then just pick the one you like.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Depending on the size of your tank and what you are doing there are different ways. 
Probably a big tank with discus.. already has water in it too? 

If its not set up yet you can layer silicone and sprinkle sand on it while it is wet to create camouflaged walls that will separate soil from sand and plant roots from open areas


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

You will definitely want to use plastic walls and adhere them with silicone like others said. If you don't make hard walls then your path will probably end up getting messed up.

I think that pic uses large rocks or wood. Most people use 2 different colors of substrate which can get messy over time unless you are careful. IMO the best way to do it is using rocks and hardscape and make a path through two mountains or something like that.

IMO paths rarely look good though unless done right. Example:


----------

